# Do gulp shrimp really work?



## justinho678

Do gulp shrimp really make a good bait and what size jig head shold I use.


----------



## fisheye48

yup


----------



## dabutcher

They're good baits but I'm not certain that they are better than other soft plastics. You may also want to try the gulp jerkshads or similar style baits. I and several others on the forum have had a lot of success on the jerkshads and flukes.

The size jig head you use really depends where you fish. When I fish areas that have no grass I use a 1/4 ounce jig so I can make long casts. Sometimes I want the bait to fall a little slower so I will go to a 1/8 ounce jighead. If I am fishing the sound or big lagoon I will rig the shrimp or jerkshad on a weedless 1/8 ounce jig head or weedless and weightless on a wide gapped 4/0 worm hook. I also think that it is important that whatever type jig head you use that you use one that has a wide gapped hook.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## justinho678

Yea I have some zoom super fukes but havent goten to use them yet.


----------



## Chris V

They work, but I still prefer salt water assassin, zoom, etc. I catch just as many of the fish I'm actually targeting without all of the by catch you get with gulps. The gulps are also less durable. 

Don't get me wrong, they catch a pile of fish, but I prefer less bycatch and longer lure life


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Yeah, they really work, as do their jerk shads, etc. I like to fish them on a 1/4 Strike King jig head. The reason is that these baits pick up some big redfish and black drum and they will just straighten the hooks on the cheaper jig heads, I've had no problems with the Strike King brand. Gulp is not magical though, you still have to fish them where the fish are. There are some days when I catch more fish on hard jerk baits or rattle traps but the Gulp is definitely a go to bait. Try 'em.


----------



## The Pitt

my inshore tackle is small... couple topwater, couple popping corks, couple spoons and spinners, various hooks and weights, 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jig heads and GULP. its really all you need for specks and reds. 80% of my fishing is with Gulp jerk shad or shrimp.


----------



## jmunoz

I love em ive never had no luck fishing with artificials until i started using them


----------



## jmunoz

jmunoz said:


> I love em ive never had no luck fishing with artificials until i started using them


Caught him yesterday on one i think he like it a lil to much its all the way in his gut flounder like em to


----------



## fishn4fun

jmunoz said:


> Caught him yesterday on one i think he like it a lil to much its all the way in his gut flounder like em to
> 
> View attachment 52587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52588


That's my favorite artificial for flounder 3" pearl white on a red 1/4 oz jig head.


----------



## matlatcha

I've used mostly the saltwater assassin and zoom soft plastics and am curious about the added effect of the scent. Seems like that would help more with Redfish, which seem to have a more pronounced sense of smell. Those of you who use the Gulps, do you find that they lose their scent after a while? Do you change the plastic more often to keep a fresh scent on it?


----------



## Redtracker

I like the jerk shade in camo. They tend to tear before they loose the scent. Excellent bait. I catch far more fish than my partner that will not use them.


----------



## ctgalloway21

I use New Penny and Natural.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Yeah, they work pretty well. I use them on 1/8 or (more often) 1/4 oz jig heads (I think I have been using Strike King lately).


----------



## dabutcher

I don't like the gulp jerk shads because if I used them for a full morning of fishing on an average bite I would go through at least 3 packs of them. That's about $20 worth of bait. If you want scent then buy a bottle of pro cure and put it on the flukes. I ordered a 16 ounce bottle of pro-cure last September and the bottle is still half full. You can also add the pro-cure to spoons and hard baits like mirrolures and rattle traps.


----------



## oxbeast1210

dabutcher said:


> I don't like the gulp jerk shads because if I used them for a full morning of fishing on an average bite I would go through at least 3 packs of them. That's about $20 worth of bait. If you want scent then buy a bottle of pro cure and put it on the flukes. I ordered a 16 ounce bottle of pro-cure last September and the bottle is still half full. You can also add the pro-cure to spoons and hard baits like mirrolures and rattle traps.


I do what he suggests myself


----------



## aroundthehorn

oxbeast1210 said:


> I do what he suggests myself


True, the downside of Gulps is the price and their durability.


----------



## FishWalton

I agree on the price and durability being on the downside, but I do use them now and then although alternatives are used the majority of the time. I have found locally made baits sold at Copeland's on hwy 331 are almost as good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## JasonL

Yep, I'm a believer in gulp shrimp. I use 3 & 4-inch New Penny and Pearl on different size jig heads depending on the current.


----------



## TARPON01

I only use gulps...Only artifical I have ever had a fish eat without even moving it. 
They do get expensive though...If pinfish are around get out the checkbook.


----------



## auwallace

JasonL said:


> Yep, I'm a believer in gulp shrimp. I use 3 & 4-inch New Penny and Pearl on different size jig heads depending on the current.


^^^^^^
this 

I have a few mirrolure and bass assassin soft plastics in chartreuse but the majority of the time i use pearl or new penny gulps on a 1/4 or 1/8 oz jighead. The only other gulp I use is a chartreuse swimming mullet.


----------



## hsiF deR

I only fish gulp when I'm sight fishing and they won't eat anything else. They work very well but like others said, they are expensive and you get a plethora of by catch.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Caught two flatties and bunch of lady fish today on gulps


----------



## Bassin66

*Gulps*

They don't soak them in a bag of juice for nothing:yes:


----------



## COALTRAIN

Last friday I caught 5 specs and 5 slot reds on 3" new penny shrimp no weight or float. Just a circle hook and a gulp. Of course the east wind helped me troll from my yak. BTW I was fishing the flats at Johnsons Beach.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Yes they work. 1/4 oz in the summer months 1/8 oz in the winter months.


----------



## Overworked Underfished

I am going to P-cola in 2 weeks. We rented a dock for the boat. It comes with a town-house to sleep in after fishing. I use the New Penny Gulp. Is that a good color for for this area, or should I look at other colors?


----------



## FishWalton

Gulp New Penny works very well, but they don't hold up well in the durability department.


----------



## Overworked Underfished

Thanks


----------



## Mudigger

Work great. Always keep some in my bag.


----------



## ctgalloway21

can you catch little sharks on gulp shrimp? So far we have only caught trout, redfish, black snapper, catfish, ladyfish, croaker, pinfish.


----------



## Jeff Russell

Theres no doubt that Gulp! works and is very useful in certain situations such as sightfishing. However, using it as a blindcasting bait can be expensive due to its durability. There are many other plastic baits that work just as well such as Flukes, Texas Tackle Factory, DOA, etc. My personal favorite is Zman. It's infused with Pro Cure and won't tear like other plastic baits. Check them out at Hot Spots.


----------



## Mudigger

Agree with the durability and cost.


----------



## fsu alex

I swear by Gulps you will break the bank if the pinfish and croakers are around though. I don't have much confidence using any other soft plastics. The jerkshads are my bait of chose but I do use the shrimp as well. I think the most fish I've caught off one bait was 6 specks which isn't to bad but sometimes all it takes is one fish to ruin the bait. I've also out fished people using other baits other than Gulps.


----------



## Redtracker

fsu alex said:


> I swear by Gulps you will break the bank if the pinfish and croakers are around though. I don't have much confidence using any other soft plastics. The jerkshads are my bait of chose but I do use the shrimp as well. I think the most fish I've caught off one bait was 6 specks which isn't to bad but sometimes all it takes is one fish to ruin the bait. I've also out fished people using other baits other than Gulps.


I agree hands down. The gulp jerk shade in camo. I will slay you using any other bait.


----------



## ctilton

Redtracker said:


> I agree hands down. The gulp jerk shade in camo. I will slay you using any other bait.


 
On a jig head?


----------



## Redtracker

ctilton said:


> On a jig head?


Yes on a jig head. Unless I am in the pass ido.g croackers for bulls. The jerk shad is great for flounder, specks, trout and Stripers.


----------



## ctilton

Will the tackle shop by Winn Dixie have those and how late are they open on Saturday? 

Also this may be a stupid question but do you guys ever use rigs with multiple baits like the Alabama rig for bass?


----------



## ctgalloway21

J&M tackle has the 6 packs of Gulp Shrimp for $7. I think they are in the $6 range at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## drifterfisher

Catch them on sale at academy for 12-15 buck for the bucket. I also pick up a few bags of the swimming mullet in lime green and throw them in the sauce to. I dont fish in the daylight ever and the white ones work very well around lights.


----------



## traqem

This year's Gulp seems to be more durable like they were in years past. When you can use one to catch 5-6 fish and as many as 20 at times, the cost goes way down. They work and account for 90% of my fishing. With the formula they were using last year, I did quit using them because they simply weren't worth it. They frequently came apart before I could even catch a fish on them. Much better now. My record for one gulp is 22 specks.

I use 1/4 oz jig most situations and 1/8 in summer when the grass is tall and thick and I have to keep it above that salad.

I have caught nearly everything that swims on them. Everything you would expect, plus Cobia, king, sharks, grouper, snapper, and every kind of ray.


----------



## traqem

matlatcha said:


> I've used mostly the saltwater assassin and zoom soft plastics and am curious about the added effect of the scent. Seems like that would help more with Redfish, which seem to have a more pronounced sense of smell. Those of you who use the Gulps, do you find that they lose their scent after a while? Do you change the plastic more often to keep a fresh scent on it?


They're made of fish, not normal plastics, so the scent does not wash off like it does on other baits. The downside is that if you forget to take one off your jig head when you're done fishing, they dry up to a tiny piece of concrete and you'll have to throw that jig away.


----------



## jmunoz

traqem said:


> They're made of fish, not normal plastics, so the scent does not wash off like it does on other baits. The downside is that if you forget to take one off your jig head when you're done fishing, they dry up to a tiny piece of concrete and you'll have to throw that jig away.


Na man I had that problem before all u gotta do is twist around and pull it off that's if you can get it past the hump on the back if the jig head. Lol u could deff poke a Wye out with em when they dry up


----------



## Perchguy

Are you using the Gulp Alive that comes in the plastic container full of liquid or the regular Gulp that comes in a plastic pouch without any liquid?


----------



## traqem

Perchguy said:


> Are you using the Gulp Alive that comes in the plastic container full of liquid or the regular Gulp that comes in a plastic pouch without any liquid?


 
It's the same stuff. The plastic pouches also contain the same liquid, just less of it than in the past. When I fish out of my boat, I keep a tub by me. When in my kayak, I keep the plastic bags in my shirt pocket.


----------

